# Guggenheim Guadalajara



## alekjandro (Jun 5, 2005)

Here are the pics for the Guggenheim museum proposed in the City of Guadalajara, Mexico.














































So..what do you think?


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

looks like its in the middle of no where..
good view thoo


----------



## gilas (Dec 21, 2005)

A literal stand-out!

Architect?

How far is that fromdowntown Guadalajara? Is it located in some forested area of special interest?


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

It looks... "different". 

Are they goingo to build it? What thas the Guggenheim Foundation and local authorities says about this project?


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

I read somewhere that this was cancel. It is a shame ... it had pontential.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

But maybe it was not a good idea on the location.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

^^ yeah.. earthquakes etc.. although i'm sure they would have made it pretty stable but... why was it canceled? i loved the idea


----------



## alekjandro (Jun 5, 2005)

it wasnt cancelled..they are rising money to start to build.

The zone is deserted or in the middle of nowhere..it just at the end of the calzada (the main way of the city and the av. who splits the city in two), and its sorrounded by building and houses, incluiding the arts, visual, and architectural center of university of guadalajara.


----------



## Karltj (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeap, they are buiding this baby, it has major support from the local and federal goverment as well as from the private sector.
Felicidades a los tapatios!!!


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

krull said:


> I read somewhere that this was cancel. It is a shame ... it had pontential.


The project wasn't cancelled. It wasn't even on hold. There was a possibility of canceling the project because of the location. They thought it'd be too dangerous or impossible to build a 180 meter tall skyscraper right next to a canyon on a seismic zone. Various architects, engineers, and city officials analyzed the situation and they concluded that the museum would not be at risk if built on that location.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

very modern and futuristic,i love it


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

i love the location and design..........
really stands out...........


----------



## black_fabian (Apr 19, 2006)

*Great project..!*

I'm from Guadalajara, and I'm proud to have the Guggenheim in the city..  , 

This baby will be about 10 minutes from my home :banana: oohhh... yes..!!


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

It´s like on the outskirts of the city though isn´t it, like, does anyone know where the location is?


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

It's different but impressive project!


----------



## archifreese (May 5, 2005)

gilas said:


> A literal stand-out!
> 
> Architect?
> 
> How far is that fromdowntown Guadalajara? Is it located in some forested area of special interest?


the only one of those i know is architect: Enrique Norten from Ten Arquitectos http://www.ten-arquitectos.com/02-plantilla.html


----------



## ggmm (Jan 8, 2006)

PotatoGuy said:


> It´s like on the outskirts of the city though isn´t it, like, does anyone know where the location is?


Here's the exact location, about 8km apart from downtown Guadalajara. The 180-metre structure will stand next to a 500-600m. deep canyon.


----------



## ggmm (Jan 8, 2006)

Another interesting render..


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Just Incredible...


----------



## Candy (Feb 17, 2005)

I first saw this building in an architecture magazine... And thrust me, I LOVE this building  It is in such a unique location, with a breathtaking view... The way the building stands like a monument for modern architecture is just amazing... Everything about it is beautiful  That's all I gotta say  But does anyone know who the architect is? Could it be Renzo Piano?


----------



## CODEKAGS (Sep 6, 2005)

Candy said:


> I first saw this building in an architecture magazine... And thrust me, I LOVE this building  It is in such a unique location, with a breathtaking view... The way the building stands like a monument for modern architecture is just amazing... Everything about it is beautiful  That's all I gotta say  But does anyone know who the architect is? Could it be Renzo Piano?



Dear *Candy* the architect is the Mexican * ENRIQUE NORTEN * from *TEN ARQUITECTOS*

Website :  www.ten-arquitectos.com


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

interesting


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Hehe, Guadalajara is going to be a MUCH better city in the future... as if it wasn't good enough as it is.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

So.... is it a go, a proposal, or cancelled?


----------



## deëpdïsh (May 30, 2005)

^^^
it is a go


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

it will never build...just a dream


----------



## michelangelo (Oct 7, 2005)

i fuckin love that building....


----------



## revival (Jul 15, 2006)

The construction of the Guggenheim Guadalajara will begin in the middle of next year, for its carachtericst shape and space ubication it will be the most expensive Guggenheim after Bilbao one. 
Guadalajara is the second most Important city in Mexico.
The construction is a fact and the federal government with the foundation are working together for the construction, in the city that its next to be a cultural icon in LatinAmerica.

Here some pictures of Guadalajara


----------



## PuroTequila (Aug 4, 2006)

*It's not cancelled...*

It's a great concept...the location it's beutiful, but the area it's not so safe....


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Sexas said:


> it will never build...just a dream


Actually the president himself has refer to this project and many magazines have make some articles about it, and according to this the constructon will begin in 2008 to finish it in 2010-


----------

